# Machine Builders of New England



## mgalusha (Jun 19, 2014)

Anyone have experience with Machine Builders of New England? I am diligently saving for a new mill, I've outgrown my RF45 clone and have more or less decided on a new Taiwanese BP clone, which seem to run between 8 and 9K. The folks at http://www.machinebuildne.com/ offer a fully rebuilt BP for $9.5K, a 9 x 42 base machine. If it's as good as they say (see below), then I don't mind spending a little extra what appears to be an as-new BP. Of course at this price point it needs to last the rest of my days, which are hopefully many but I'd rather pay for a new or fully rebuilt machine than spend good money and time on something needing a lot of work. I'm 53, so still a lot of years until retirement where I'd have the time to rebuild something, time I'd rather spend making things. While used machines do show up for sale in this area from time to time it's not that often and I want no buyers remorse after the fact. 

The following is part of what I received from an inquiry this week. 



> Good morning, thanks for your interest in our remanufactured Bridgeport.
> 
> Some of our customers are hobbyists like yourself. There are a lot of "good" knee mills out there.
> 
> ...



Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 19, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, have you looked at Precision Mathews knee mills.  When I spoke to Matt a couple of months ago and ordered my 935TV he said that it comes from the same plant that is manufacturing his 9x49 and 10x54 full size BP clones.  They appear to be every bit as nice if not nicer than a refurbished BP at a lower cost.  Matt compared them every bit as nice as the Sharpe, ACER and Webb milling machines.

If I had the room for a full-size vertical knee mill that is the way I would probably go especially being Taiwanese.

Just my opinion.

Mike.


----------



## xalky (Jun 19, 2014)

They are very close to me.  These guys used to work for Bridgeport before Bridgeport went out of business.  These guys are the real deal.  I doubt you'll find a better rebuilt Bridgeport machine anywhere, at any price. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mgalusha (Jun 19, 2014)

I have looked at the PM mills and they are still very much part of the equation. I exchanged a few emails with Ray about the PM-935TV but at the moment I'm looking at all options. I do want a full sized machine, so if I end up with a PM it would likely be something like the PM-949V or VF.

- - - Updated - - -



xalky said:


> They are very close to me.  These guys used to work for Bridgeport before Bridgeport went out of business.  These guys are the real deal.  I doubt you'll find a better rebuilt Bridgeport machine anywhere, at any price.



Thanks Marcel, that's the sort of thing I guess I'm really interested in, are they what they represent themselves as, IE, the real deal.


----------



## mgalusha (Jun 22, 2014)

sidecar580 said:


> Did you happen to check the "CLASSIFIED" section on this site?
> JOHN



I have and do. Right now just putting money aside until I feel there is enough.  I have no fundamental issues with buying used but I just don't want to end up with something needing a lot of work, so investigating all options. The few used machines that turn up in our area (near Denver) that I've checked out were beat to death. I have seen a few nice ones come along but didn't have the coin at the time. Part of me wants to save some money and get a used mill as I have a natural tendency to be frugal but I also don't mind saving up for something new so I'm not buying someones problems. Like everything there are tradeoffs, I just have to decide on which ones I want.


----------



## LJP (Jun 22, 2014)

I have heard good things about "Machine Builders of New England". Having said that, $9.5K is a strong price for a used BP. I paid $3200 for mine (not rebuilt) and have been very pleased. There are good machines out there, to be gotten for a lot less than 9.5K, but you need to be patient and persistent. 
I bet if you expand your "shopping area" you will be able to buy a BP and a nice lathe and include the shipping for $9.5K.
Just my thoughts, hope it helps some. Larry


----------



## smallfly (Jun 23, 2014)

these people from machine builders are ''the  real deal''.  i purchased servo drives and installation kits from them when i rebuilt my  bp mill a few years ago. i even sent them my ''back gears ''for their evaluation.  they installed my gears in their power head and ran my  parts to make sure my gears were ok .  then they removed the gears and sent them back to me --said they were ok for reuse.
 believe me --these people know what they are doing. can't say enough good things about them. 
  call and talk with leon .  enjoy--  re  steve  in  mt.


----------

